# cooking day foul up ... blech!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, so about every 5-6 weeks I make and puree enough veggies to last for 5-6 weeks and then just add a container to her meat when I cook it each week.
WELL, today was THE day (ugggg) and I HAD to do it, of course I am NO where near recovered from Christmas, the kids are home (and arguing) and I am dealing with steaming/pureeing and packaging these stupid veggies. WELLLLLLL, apparently I got a little distracted and ran OUT of water in the bottom of the pot that I was steaming the Kale in ... blech... have you ever smelled the STENCH of overcooked/burnt kale?? uke:uke:uke:
So, now I have ALL the windows open, the vent on, fans on and the kids are freezing to death... LOL man, the things I do for this DOG!! :faint:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Sounds like my day so far.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Tammy - yuck!

Well, I am going to take heed from you and Lucile - I don't think it is a day to attempt anything - so I am just going to do nothing today!! ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Tammy I am so sorry. Hopefully, the smell has dissipated by now. Yesterday was my cooking day. Oh, yes the things we do for these DOGS. 

How cold is it where you live now? If you say anything above 50 degrees I will laugh at you!! It is 28 here today, so if I had to open the windows we really would be freezing.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

It happened to me today with the sweet potatoes. They didn't burn but the smell of the bottom of the pot was sooo strong. I hate when the I run out of water in the pot. We love our dogs....


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, Linda, you are SMART!!  on top of the veggies and food I just spent 3 hrs organizing and cleaning out my sons room .. serious PACK RAT and he doesn't have the heart to get rid of anything!! SO a couple times a year I do it... thankfully I got through that without too much drama!! 
Lynne ~ ummmmmmm.... we have yet to hit winter here in Nor Cal ... LOL I think it is maybe 50 something today? :behindsofa::yield: but at least we have clouds, finally!! LOL


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Tammy,

That had to smell bad, like REALLY bad! Do you think people surf through this site and think the whole lot of us are a bit "off" with our dog escapades?

Cin


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, oh I'm sure they KNOW we are off our rockers!! LOL
that's okay, we love our dogs and are PROUD of them!!! no shame in that!
and yes, it smelled horrible!! I THINK most of the stink is finally out of the house!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Tere, you steam the sweet potatoes? I bake them. Wonder if it matters??


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I steam them, cut in 1" pieces and it is really easy to do. (15- 20 minutes) The skin goes out very easily. Sabine told me to steam or bake... I tried steaming first and I like it . I don't think it matters, though.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you guys. Dogs deserve the best. One of these days...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, I never thought to steam them... do you peel them first? maybe I'll try that, I have to do those tomorrow... oi vey. why is it that I run out of everything the same day!!?? LOL
someday, someday Dave...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

No, do not peel them first as the skin hold the nutrients in while cooking. After steaming it is very easy to take the skin off.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't think I have a steamer large enough to steam them in. It might be more time for me if I have to steam several batches. I fill 2 9x13 pans with 1 inch slices and that is usually a little more than the 28oz I need. I do the sweet potatoes the day before I prepare the meat. It has made the mess in the kitchen more manageable. I mix all the ingredients together and portion out each meal each week. If I have extra liver or kale then I freeze that and use it the next week. This week I had extra thigh.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Aww  I bet burned kale isn't pleasant... we all have days like those just have to remember that for every bad day, there is a good day lurking around the corner to greet you!!

Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I made a yam dish for Xmas dinner this week. I bought some large yams and cooked them [in their scrubbed skins] in several batches in the microwave oven under they were soft.

After they cooled off, I used a paring knife to peel off the skin, and the skin came off really easily.

I do not think there was any nutrient loss due to microwaving.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I forgot to make the asparagus for Christmas dinner. We had so much food that I completely forgot. Now it looks at me whenever I open the fridge.

Anyway, I steamed a bunch tonight for dinner. Nessie and Jack sat behind me begging. I gave a piece to each of them. Nessie immediately spat hers back out and gave me the look of betrayal. Jack ate his and asked for more. He is like Mikey. He will eat anything!!


----------

